# Racing The 1/18th Scales At Turn 4 R/c Speedway



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

NOW THAT THE INDOOR SEASON IS UPON US LETS GET THOSE MINI'S ON THE BANKS OF TURN 4. WE'RE TRYING TO GET SOME RACING STARTED ON THURSDAY NIGHTS STARTING AT 7:30 WITH TWO HEATS AND MAINS. ONLY $5 for the minis on Thursday nights. CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE FOR HOURS AND LOCATION HTTP://TURN4RC.SAMSBIZ.COM/


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

This class is being offered at oue next trophie race Oct, 20th.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK guys we're working on making a track a bit more interesting for the 1/18th scale guys. JUMPS, More of a road course style track with some banked turns. What do you think? I would want this to be perfect for those that want to race, So I'm asking for your input on how you'd like to see the track set-up. send us an email or respond here. [email protected]


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We are offering $5.00 race nights on Thursday evenings. Doors open at 6pm. Spread the word, come on down......


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

This is a BIG Mini weekend in CT with the on-road nats coming to R/C Madness. which is only 20mins down the road. If your in town early and want to run some oval stuff come on over and see us on thursday night for some mini oval racing with a a $5 race fee cant beat that.....I'd love to see a brushless 1/18th scale pancar go on our 183' runline banked track.


----------



## RacingWidow00 (Mar 6, 2006)

NEW Pricing for 1/18 scale!! 1/18 Scale Racing and Practice now only $5!!! That's any day we are open!!! We are now stocking common replacement parts for the Associated 18B, 18R and 18T as well.


----------

